# W8-ben after receiving CLN



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

On the W8 form, is there a place where i can mention that i received a CLN , shood i include a copy of the CLN and / or the date it was validated

thanks


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

No. There's no reason to mention that, it isn't really relevant. A bank may ask for a copy of the CLN, which you can provide separately.


----------

